# What day did you start injectables?



## Robyn321

Hi ladies, we're moving on to injectables after 4 failed rounds of clomid. Saw the dr today and the injections start tomorrow - which will be cd 4. Is that too late? I thought the injections usually started on cd 3...and stupidly I didn't ask why there was the delay...


----------



## raf-wife

hi i am starting stimming injections soon for ivf and it says in my paperwork i start on day 3 but when i asked what would happen if it clashes with a weekend the nurse said i would then start on day 4 and it makes no difference x


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm using injectibles for IVF too, 1st cycle CD3 and second it was CD7 I think as the clinic was shut x


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi my injection just started whenever. Your cycle did t matter. I think all clincs are different so your better to ask them.
Dont worry tho am sure they know what their doing. 
Started cd3 is often done just to make sure your not pregnant so cd4 wont matter x


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi my injection just started whenever. Your cycle did t matter. I think all clincs are different so your better to ask them.
Dont worry tho am sure they know what their doing. 
Started cd3 is often done just to make sure your not pregnant so cd4 wont matter x


----------



## FutureMommie

I was on follistim injections and I started day 4 and sometimes day 5. good luck!


----------



## Robyn321

Phew, thanks ladies! Had my first injection today with nurse and then from tomorrow have to do them myself - eek!

I'm on gonal-f...anyone know whether you're supposed to refrigerate? No-one mentioned anything to me and have just noticed that the box seems to suggest refrigerating is only to prolong the shelf-life so it won't matter as I'll use them all up in a week....but just want to be sure...


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Robyn, 
I have just finished my 1st IUI with injectables and i'm now in my 2ww!
I started my injections on day 6, which I thought was late but I got 1 follicle which grew to 20mm, I had to have a HCG shot on 27th and on 28th I had my IUI! 
I do not feel any different to be honest, but then it may be too early to tell!
Once you get used to the injection you will be fine!
Lots of luck to you x x


----------



## raf-wife

hi i have started on cd 4 because af arrived on a saturday the clinic is calling it cd3 though, as for gonal f im on that too and was told to refrigerate once it is opened, mine is a pre filled multi use pen if yours is too then put it in the fridge x


----------



## Robyn321

Thanks raf-wife - gonal-f is now in the fridge! I only had 5 injections (cd 4 - cd 9) so there's a chance I'll have to use the remainder next month (obviously hoping don't have to!!)

TTC with PCOS - I had my iui this morning, I also had the trigger shot before, so here's hoping that worked for both of us!


----------



## cottonlily

Used femara and min stim injections (Bravelle) last IUI. Injected on CDs 7 & 9 (took femara CDs 3-7).


----------



## Robyn321

Thanks cottonlily - seems that everyone's different, just to add to the general confusion!


----------

